# Chartering in the Apostle Islands



## amflyr (Sep 7, 2012)

I am going to be chartering in the Apostles this summer, and I have run across 2 companies chartering out of Bayfield. Superior Charters which has much newer boats, and Sailboats Inc, who have older boats, but seem to be well taken care of.

Has anyone here had experience with either group and do you have any recommendations?

I have spoken to both and I am leaning toward Sailboats Inc due to the their responsiveness to my questions and concerns. It does sound like they just went through an ownership change this winter. Not sure if that is a concern or not.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I realize this is an old post, so maybe you've already booked your charter.

Anyway, I've been on four charters from Superior Charters and had good service from them. They have a lot of different boats to choose from, some old and some new. The boats have all been clean and well equipped. 

One time we had an older boat and were motoring back in our last day because the lake was dead calm. The water pump broke about ten miles out of the marina, leaving us with no motor and no wind. The owner of Superior Charters immediately came out himself and rafted a tow boat up alongside us and drove us in. The tow boat was named The Beef, so we got a chuckle when the radio told us to "keep an eye out for The Beef."


----------

